# 123 reg



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

do any of you guys use them im going to buy a domai name but wondered if any of the extras are worth it? are the website build packages they offer any good i take it they are diy.

cheers

paul


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i took the website build pack, but havnt had time to look into it yet. been too busy! :detailer:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a few domains registered by them but hosted elsewhere. I do have my email through them and come renewal time its getting moved. If I can tolerate it that long that is.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Shug said:


> I have a few domains registered by them but hosted elsewhere. I do have my email through them and come renewal time its getting moved. If I can tolerate it that long that is.


you dont like it then


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

P4ULT said:


> you dont like it then


I'd estimate at least 25% of the time I want to use it, it doesnt work.


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

My business website is hosted through them, they have always been helpful to me!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My domains are with them, and email.

I did try Site Fusion, but I don't want my site to look like every other templated site out there, so decided not to pay for it after my trial expired. I'm going for a Wordpress site, so will have the hosting elsewhere too. My website should be ready in a few weeks hopefully!

They are a very slick company though, the process is painless. You can try the site builder for free too, which is nice.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

123-reg are awesome for domain names. Cheap and have tons of features to manage the name. I've had domains with them for over 8 years and never experienced any issues. Big :thumb: from me.


----------

